# Wie ist heute die Blu-Ray-Situation?



## CD LABS: Radon Project (24. März 2013)

Mein Laptop hat ja ein integiertes Blu-Ray-Laufwerk, aber natürlich ohne passende Software.
Nun hab ich mir mal vor nem halben Jahr Matrix als Blu-Ray gekauft und den mit dem DaPlayer auch um laufen gebracht.
Nun hab ich aber vor kurzem Downton Abbey-Staffel zwei geschenkt bekommen und wollte die natürlich nun auch abspielen, der Player weigert sich jedoch, da er sie nicht lesen kann!

Dass es sich bei dem Blu-Ray "Kopierschutz" um legaliserte Kriminalität andelt wissen wir ja bereits alle:
Meine Frage lautet nur: 
Welche anderen Programme gibt es, mit denen ich Blu-Rays abspielen kann?

Nach Möglichkeit natürlich Freeware, ich möchte ja der Blu-Ray-Mafia nicht noch mehr Geld in den Rachen stopfen!


----------



## soth (24. März 2013)

Es gibt keine Freeware, mit der man Blu-Rays legal abspielen kann.
Deshalb kauft man sich Blu-Ray Laufwerke immer als Retailware. 
Dein Laptop sollte aber eigentlich -da mit einem Blu-Ray Laufwerk ausgestattet- bereits eine Software zur Wiedergabe installiert haben...


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (24. März 2013)

Wie schon gesagt, der DaPlayer ist 100%ig legal, aber hat halt eben nicht alle Codices!

Und nein, die Software war nicht vorinstalliert:
"Blu-ray Wiedergabe-/Brennsoftware optional erhältlich. Bitte unten auswählen!"
https://www.mysn.de/detail.asp?best...63141B569&KategorienOrder=010;020;015;010;010

Hab ich natürlich nicht gemacht, da der DaPlayer ja im Sommer 2012 noch alles gepackt hat! 
(Bei Bekannten an ganzen Sammlungen getestet, daher eine Unverschämtheit, dass sich Universal hier mal wieder einen Scherz erlaubt hat!)

Hier auch mal nen Link zum DaPlayer:

DAPlayer - Free HD Bluray Video Multimedia Player Software

Leider bietet Universal auch kein Beschwerde-Forum an!
Armselige Sache!



soth schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Freeware, mit der man Blu-Rays legal abspielen kann.
> Deshalb kauft man sich Blu-Ray Laufwerke immer als Retailware.
> Dein Laptop sollte aber eigentlich -da mit einem Blu-Ray Laufwerk ausgestattet- bereits eine Software zur Wiedergabe installiert haben...


 Falls niemand eine andere Lösung finden würde, könntest du mir dann zufällig auch gleich verraten, welche Software in deinen Augen die Beste ist?


----------



## XT1024 (24. März 2013)

Aha dann beschwer dich doch beim Hersteller deiner Hard- und Software.  Da liegt ja wohl der Hase begraben.
Power DVD spielt alles Mögliche ab - nicht schön aber funktioniert bisher. Die Retailversion von dem Laufwerk hatte damals 5 € mehr gekostet.
PS: es gibt hier auch einen Bearbeiten-Knopf.


----------



## Pokerclock (24. März 2013)

@ *CD LABS: Radon Projec*

Bitte den Bearbeiten-Button verwenden und keine Doppelposts fabrizieren. Danke.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (24. März 2013)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Aha dann beschwer dich doch beim Hersteller deiner Hard- und Software.  Da liegt ja wohl der Hase begraben.
> Power DVD spielt alles Mögliche ab - nicht schön aber funktioniert bisher. Die Retailversion von dem Laufwerk hatte damals 5 € mehr gekostet.
> PS: es gibt hier auch einen Bearbeiten-Knopf.


 Ich weiß, aber leider  keine Post-Löschen-Taste!
Da waren die drei aber nunmal schon draußen...

@Pokerclock: Soweit es möglich ist---gerne!
Und danke fürs Post-Zusammenführen!

@XT1024: Es ist ein Notebooklaufwerk und daher gibt es davon keine/kaum Retail-Versionen!


P.s.:Haltet ihr 39,99€ für die Cyberlink Media Suite 10 Ultra  für gerechtfertigt?
Das wäre nämlich das Angebot von Schenker!


----------



## soth (24. März 2013)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, der DaPlayer ist 100%ig legal, aber hat halt eben nicht alle Codices!


Der Blu-Ray Standard lässt genau 2 Videocodecs zu, nämlich H264/MPEG4-AVC und VC-1.
Das Einzige was sich mehr oder weniger ständig ändert ist der Kopierschutz und hier liegt der Hase begraben!

Der DAPlayer umgeht den Kopierschutz illegalerweise, deshalb ist es dem Player auch egal, woher die DVD/Blu-Ray stammt. Wenn das nicht mehr funktioniert ist auch keine Wiedergabe mehr möglich.




CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Falls niemand eine andere Lösung finden würde, könntest du mir dann  zufällig auch gleich verraten, welche Software in deinen Augen die Beste  ist?


Ich finde Total Media Theathre nicht schlecht, aber das Programm kostet imho zu viel. 
Beim Start der Blu-Ray hat TMT auch immer die höchste, benutzerdefinierte Auflösung ausgewählt  
Das erste Mal ist das ganz witzig, dannach nervt es nur noch...
 Ansonsten gibt es noch PowerDVD, welches auch bei meinem Laufwerk dabei war.


Die 40€ Aufpreis für die Software finde ich persönlich etwas lächerlich


----------



## turbosnake (24. März 2013)

Das habe ich nach kurzem googlen gefunden:

Und imho halte ich es von der Herstellern für Verwerlich das sie andauernd an dem Kopierschutz rumbasteln und so Inkomatibltät erzeugen


----------



## kero81 (24. März 2013)

Huhu!
Da ich das Forum nicht mit unnötigen Threads zumüllen will hänge ich mich hier mal mit rein.
Als ich meinen BR Player gekauft habe war dort Cyberlinks PowerDVD mit bei. War damit soweit zufrieden. Was ist denn aktuell eine gute Abspielsoftware für Blu-Ray?!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2013)

kero81, ich würde mir da nur Gedanken drum machen wenn dein Programm das Abspielen verhindert wegen dem Kopierschutz. Wenn doch, dann würde ich den Nachfolger nehmen.



> P.s.:Haltet ihr 39,99€ für die Cyberlink Media Suite 10 Ultra für gerechtfertigt?


Kostet bei denen direkt gut das doppelte an Zloty


----------



## soth (24. März 2013)

*@turbosnake*
Du weißt aber schon, dass das dort beschriebene illegal ist oder?

*@kero81*
Solange alles läuft und keine Features fehlen, brauchst du keine neue Software. Außer dir ist ein vielleicht schöneres Interface der Preis wert


----------



## turbosnake (24. März 2013)

soth schrieb:


> @turbosnake
> Du weißt aber schon, dass das dort beschriebene illegal ist oder


----------



## OctoCore (24. März 2013)

Kann man so oder so sehen.
So kann man sich die BR ansehen - also das mit dem Kauf der BR bezahlte Recht in Anspruch nehmen.
Ist es Umgehung des Kopierschutzes, wenn man überhaupt nicht kopiert? 

Mir als Verbraucher wär's erstmal egal - wem das nicht passt, kann mich ja verklagen - zivilrechtlich.

Wird bestimmt spaßig, wenn die großen Filmstudios ihre Kunden dafür verklagen, dass sie ihre bezahlten Produkte ansehen. Verbessert das Ansehen in der Öffentlichkeit bestimmt ungemein.


----------



## JackOnell (24. März 2013)

Deine Frage im Titel ist etwas komisch als Antwort würde ich sagen das es mittlerweile sehr viele BDs gibt und auch sehr viele Player für kleines Geld...


Aber schaust du eigentlich nur am Laptop oder mit dem Laptop an der Glotze weil dann würde ich noch 20 darauf legen und mit einen Player kaufen


----------



## soth (24. März 2013)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Ist es Umgehung des Kopierschutzes, wenn man überhaupt nicht kopiert?


Das Gesetz sagt, dass es illegal ist. Ob man/ich das korrekt oder richtig finde, ist eine andere Baustelle.



OctoCore schrieb:


> Wird bestimmt spaßig, wenn die großen Filmstudios ihre Kunden dafür  verklagen, dass sie ihre bezahlten Produkte ansehen. Verbessert das  Ansehen in der Öffentlichkeit bestimmt ungemein.


Als würden sich Publisher und die Filmindustrie um ihr Ansehen kümmern


----------



## turbosnake (24. März 2013)

Ich hätte die § dazu oder Pokerclocks Aussage, aber am besten beides.


----------



## soth (24. März 2013)

Du willst einen Link dazu, dass das Umgehen des Kopierschutzes illegal ist, auch wenn du das Medium nicht kopierst/sicherst 
§ 95a UrhG Schutz technischer Maßnahmen - dejure.org


----------



## turbosnake (24. März 2013)

Und was macht dann ein normales BD Abspielprogramm?

Die Frage ist hier im privaten Bereich ja eigentlich egal, den wer kontrolliert das oder findet das raus?
Wohl kaum irgendjemand wird unternehmen, da es auch schlecht wäre wenn sie ihrem Kunden das ansehen des Werks verbieten.


----------



## soth (24. März 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Und was macht dann ein normales BD Abspielprogramm?


Den Kopierschutz nicht umgehen!?
Das die Aktion nicht legal ist, steht übrigens auch auf der Seite, die du verlinkt hast...



turbosnake schrieb:


> Die  Frage ist hier im privaten Bereich ja eigentlich egal, den wer  kontrolliert das oder findet das raus?
> Wohl kaum irgendjemand wird unternehmen, da es auch schlecht wäre wenn sie ihrem Kunden das ansehen des Werks verbieten.


Darum geht es nicht! Ich habe lediglich darauf hingewiesen, dass der dort beschriebene Weg illegal ist.
Zu dem letzten Satz sag ich nur: gestappelte DVD`s und schlechte Hüllen. Außerdem verbietet dir Niemand deine Blu-Ray/DVD/CD anzusehen/-hören, sondern nur den Kopierschutz zu umgehen.

Imho ist es aber sinnlos diese Diskussion fortzusetzen, denn der TE und du wissen (jetzt), dass es illegal ist. Was mit dem Wissen geschieht, bleibt eure Sache.


----------



## turbosnake (24. März 2013)

Dort steht Grauzone, das heißt dazu gibt es keine klare Meinung.


----------



## soth (24. März 2013)

Das ist kein additives Farbmischen, auch wenn das der Schreiber vielleicht gerne hätte 
Einen Kopierschutz zu umgehen ist illegal. Eine rechtmäßig erworbene Kopie ist keine Erlaubnis den Kopierschutz zu umgehen.

Ich persönlich sehe absolut keinen Sinn darin das weiter zu diskutieren.


----------



## turbosnake (24. März 2013)

Zeige mir Urteile die das belegen, wenn man das nur zum anschauen umgeht.

Desweiteren frage ich mich dann warum noch niemand die Datein bzw die HP hops genommen hat.

Außerdem steht das auch in den §


> wird, wenn die Tat nicht ausschließlich zum eigenen privaten Gebrauch des Täters oder mit dem Täter persönlich verbundener Personen erfolgt oder sich auf einen derartigen Gebrauch bezieht,


http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/urhg/__108b.html
Also ist es legal.


----------



## soth (24. März 2013)

Dort steht, dass man mit einer Freiheitsstrafe oder Geldstrafe belegt wird, wenn man es nicht zum Eigengebrauch macht, aber nicht das man dafür nicht belangt werden kann!


----------



## turbosnake (24. März 2013)

Andere Strafen hat das deutsche System nicht,


----------



## Rizoma (24. März 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Das ist kein additives Farbmischen, auch wenn das der Schreiber vielleicht gerne hätte
> Einen Kopierschutz zu umgehen ist illegal. Eine rechtmäßig erworbene Kopie ist keine Erlaubnis den Kopierschutz zu umgehen.
> 
> Ich persönlich sehe absolut keinen Sinn darin das weiter zu diskutieren.



nicht ganz hier liegt tatsächlich eine Grauzone vor da man bei Standard Software den Kopierschutz umgehen darf wenn er einen daran hindert seine legale Kopie ordnungsgemäß zu benutzen. In den Fall könnte man das hier auf dem Film auch übertragen so lange man natürlich keine teure gecrakte Software zum abspielen benutzt.


----------



## JackOnell (25. März 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Deine Frage im Titel ist etwas komisch als Antwort würde ich sagen das es mittlerweile sehr viele BDs gibt und auch sehr viele Player für kleines Geld...
> 
> 
> Aber schaust du eigentlich nur am Laptop oder mit dem Laptop an der Glotze weil dann würde ich noch 20 darauf legen und mit einen Player kaufen



Du bist auf meinen Post noch gar nicht eingegangen ?!?


----------



## Pokerclock (25. März 2013)

Moin die Herren,

Ich habe mir mal den Inhalt der verlinkten Webseite genauer angesehen. Ich finde es immer wieder interessant zu sehen, wenn Blogger keine Ahnung von der Rechtslage haben, dass automatisch eine "Grauzone" angenommen wird.  Aber sei's drum. 

Strafbar ist die Umgehung von technischen Schutzmaßnahmen nicht, soweit sie zum eigenen privaten Gebrauch geschieht. Anders sieht das bei der zivilrechtlichen Schiene aus. Es drohen durchaus Unterlassungs- und Schadensersatzklagen (letztere unwahrscheinlich, weil Schadenshöhe nicht ermittelt werden kann), §97, 98 UrhG. Das gilt auch, wenn dies zur Fehlerkorrektur geschieht. Das UrhG schweigt sich in Bezug auf Filme und Musik aus (anders bei Computerprogrammen!), doch geht die herrschende Meinung davon aus, dass dennoch eine Umgehungshandlung vorliegt [Schricker/Loewenheim, Kommentar Urheberrecht, 4. Auflage, §95a Rn. 11]. Der Fall wurde für die Fehlerkorrektur einer Audio-CD besprochen, ist aber grundsätzlich mit der Fehlerkorrektur der Blu-ray vergleichbar.

Ein Selbstvornahmerecht, also das Entfernen des Fehlers durch einen selbst ist absolut ungeklärt. Das heißt aber nicht automatisch, dass eins besteht. Es empfiehlt sich den Rechteinhaber über den Fehler in Kenntnis zu setzen und den Kaufnachweis beizufügen (Rechnung). Sagt der Rechteinhaber ja zum Umgehen, habt ihr kein Problem. Sagt er nein, kann es aber selbst nicht entfernen, dürfte ein Selbstvornahmerecht eher in Betracht kommen.

Ist die Blu-ray neu, kann das ein Sach-, bzw. Rechtemangel  sein. Ihr könnt die Blu-ray dann beim Händler zurückgeben (bis zu zwei Jahre nach dem Kauf). Die Frage nach der Beweislastumkehr wird sich hier nicht stellen, da der Kopierschutz garantiert schon von Anfang an auf der Blu-ray war. 

Fazit: Einzelfallabhängig, aber keine Grauzone. Ich habe den Link weiter oben entfernt. Hier kann weiter diskutiert werden, aber mit der gebotenen Rücksicht auf den Einzelfall. Dem TE empfehle ich in Kontakt mit dem Rechteinhaber zu treten und NICHT selbst Hand anzulegen.


----------



## OctoCore (25. März 2013)

Ist im Prinzip das Gleiche wie früher das Abspielen von DVDs unter Linux. Das war auch jahrelang Grauzone, weil die diversen Player bzw. die Libraries den CSS-Schutz zum Abspielen umgingen.
Die Frage der "Zone" hat sich dann spätestens mit den Urheberrecht-Updates erledigt, zumindest in DE.
Keine Ahnung, warum es nicht möglich ist, einen Freeware-Player zu bauen, der "offiziell" mit dem Schutz der Scheiben kommuniziert und sie abnudelt, ohne gleich irgendwelche Rechtsverletzungen zu begehen. Aber bestimmt geht es wieder um Lizenzen, die bezahlt werden wollen - und das war's dann mit der Freeware.

Was die bewusste Website angeht - die Kombination der Library mit dem dort erwähnten Player ergibt zusammen mit den Fähigkeiten des Players eine Software, deren Betrieb zweifelsfrei nicht legal ist - sogar wenn am reinen Betrachten niemand Anstoß nehmen würde.


----------



## turbosnake (25. März 2013)

Interessanterweise steht der gleiche Link auch im Luxx und ist nicht gelöscht.

Und muss die Rechtslage so kompliziert sein?


----------



## Pokerclock (25. März 2013)

Frag den europäischen Gesetzgeber. Die §§95a UrhG ff. stammen weitestgehend wortgleich aus der zugrunde liegenden EU-Richtlinie.

Zum Luxx:
Ist deren Forum und damit nicht mein Problem.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (26. März 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Du bist auf meinen Post noch gar nicht eingegangen ?!?


Zur Beantwortung würde folgendes reichen:
Ich habe einen FHD-Notebookmonitor, aber keinen FHD-Fernseher.

Von daher kommt ein Blu-Ray-Player als Gerät nicht i Frage sondern nur eine softwareseitige Lösung!

@Pokerclock:
Wie ist das eigentlich, da hier ja eindeutig ein vom Hersteller tolerierter Mangel vorliegt könnte ich mich doch eigentlich an Universal wenden und von denen ein Abspielprogramm verlangen, oder?


----------



## JackOnell (26. März 2013)

Du könntest sie jedenfalls wegen der Problematik anschreiben...
Ich glaube die meisten Updates meiner PS3 sind überwiegend auch nur wegen dem Kopierschutz...


----------



## Pokerclock (26. März 2013)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich, da hier ja eindeutig ein vom Hersteller tolerierter Mangel vorliegt könnte ich mich doch eigentlich an Universal wenden und von denen ein Abspielprogramm verlangen, oder?



Jedenfalls ist das nach urheberrechtlicher Sicht nicht so einfach möglich. Das schweigt sich schlichtweg aus, was in solchen Fällen für Ansprüche geltend gemacht werden können. es gibt zwar geregelte Fälle von Kopierschutzproblemen (§95b UrhG). Da fällt dieser aber nicht drunter.

Nach Sachmängelrecht (Kaufrecht) geht das ohnehin nicht, da Universal nicht der Händler war.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (26. März 2013)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Jedenfalls ist das nach urheberrechtlicher Sicht nicht so einfach möglich. Das schweigt sich schlichtweg aus, was in solchen Fällen für Ansprüche geltend gemacht werden können. es gibt zwar geregelte Fälle von Kopierschutzproblemen (§95b UrhG). Da fällt dieser aber nicht drunter.
> 
> Nach Sachmängelrecht (Kaufrecht) geht das ohnehin nicht, da Universal nicht der Händler war.


Verdammt!
@JackOnell: Naja, schauen wir mal in ner Woche weiter, ob mir Schenker Notebooks antwortet!

Bis dahin gehts erstmal in den wohlverdienten Urlaub!


----------

